# First outdoor attempt



## 420ftw (Aug 29, 2012)

A little background first 

one night after having a puff with my wife I took a seed out of some bud we were smoking and tossed in her garden (literally). well a few days later it sprouted, but we had to leave on vacation ( this was about june 29th) came back from vacation to see this.




so I let it go to this



I figured at this point since my neighbours windows views my flowerbed, I should probably move this plant. SO that's what I did.


I haven't done anything to this plant at all except it was watered with the miricale grow fertilizer that my wife uses to water her garden once in a while ( after reading the Newbie FYI post I see you shouldn't ever let it have any miricle grow fert's)

it's in a bigger pot behind my garage and it still seems to get decent light. 




Now I don't know crap about growing a plant, this wasn't even in the plans. To me the plant looks healthy, and I am hoping it's going to go into bud right away, from some reading I have done...I am thinking it might be pre-flowering but the  picture below might help people tell me if it's female. I think it might be.






Is there anything I should be doing with a plant in this stage? like I said I haven't done anything special to it at all.....maybe some neglect while I am away camping over the weekends, but I don't think neglect is what it needs.

I have no idea what kind of strain it is ( wish I did)...although the bud it came from was good.

any advice someone can give would be welcome.


----------



## 420ftw (Aug 29, 2012)

Also, is there any way I can persuede this plant to start flowering?


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 29, 2012)

yeah put in under hid for 12/12 to "persuede" it. else wait for the seasonal change which will trigger the bloom phase.


----------



## 420ftw (Aug 29, 2012)

so if I don't have access to a HID, can I just move the plant from/to the garage to create the sense of 12/12?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 29, 2012)

If you in the northern hemisphere it should be starting to bud anytime. The closer to the Equator the later in the yr flowering starts with most strains.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 29, 2012)

420ftw said:
			
		

> so if I don't have access to a HID, can I just move the plant from/to the garage to create the sense of 12/12?


 
I know one grower that has done that off and on, so yeah you can do it but its a pain in the tookas...you couldn't miss a day else it'll go loopy...


----------



## 420ftw (Aug 29, 2012)

I am up in canada....can't get to much more northern


----------



## 420ftw (Aug 29, 2012)

Would you agree from my pictures it's a female? is it alternating nodes?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 29, 2012)

I don't see alternating nodes in those pics.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 29, 2012)

no not alternating yet....


----------



## grass hopper (Aug 29, 2012)

have you visited "SINGLE SEED CENTRE".com ??you can buy 1,2 or whatever amount of KILLER seeds,start in early spring and see the full life cycle of a monster,super female mj plant.it is soo enjoyable and all the help you need here.good luck


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 30, 2012)

I would say that unless you make some provisions to take it inside, it will not finish before your days get too short and/or you have a frost.  I also see no signs of alternating nodes or sex yet.  You are pretty much  going to need 8-10 (or more) weeks _after_ you see signs of sex for the plant to finish.  We are now at the end of August--this means the plant will need until the latter part of Oct or the beginning of Nov to finish.


----------



## 420ftw (Oct 2, 2012)

I have moved it indoors and she is starting to flower now  about 2 weeks in.

these pictures are from about a week ago.














I noticed my PH is about 7.6 but the only PH adjust chemical I have is from my kids fish tank so I have left it for now not knowing if the PH adjust for a fish tank will kill my plant.

I have stayed away from nutrients.....cause well I have no idea what I am doing, so I figured I would just leave it instead of kill it


----------



## 420ftw (Oct 3, 2012)

I took a few more pictures yesterday to post.


----------



## HemperFi (Oct 3, 2012)

Sweet -- you are a cutivator my friend   I think it is amazing that you just tossed a seed in the garden and are producing a pretty little female plant. I wouldn't do a thing to her -- she is doing it all by herself.  Good growing, dude 

Peace


----------



## 420ftw (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks, what about the PH in my water, is 7.6 ok to use or should I try to lower it? if I do try to lower it......would using the PH adjust for the fish tank be a bad Idea?

is it ok to have it inside the portable greenhouse which is inside a sun room ( which does't get alot of sun anymore)


----------



## 420ftw (Oct 3, 2012)

At first I kept the portable greenhouse zipped up, but I noticed ALOT of condesation building up inside, now I just leave it unzipped for air to get in.

I keep it in the portable green house as there are pets in the house, and I don't want pet hair in my dank.

DO I have to keep a fan on it? the stock on this plant is thick...very think.....it took very heavy heavy winds being in my back yard ( I thought she was gonna snap, but she just took it)


----------



## 420ftw (Oct 3, 2012)

Also, the other day I cut a few of the fan leaves off , hope that wasn't a bad thing to do. I had to cut them off due to the moisture that was in the green house turned a few of the tips brown with some minor mold on em.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Oct 3, 2012)

420ftw said:
			
		

> Also, the other day I cut a few of the fan leaves off , hope that wasn't a bad thing to do. I had to cut them off due to the moisture that was in the green house turned a few of the tips brown with some minor mold on em.


 
I think you did good by cutting those bad ones out, I would have done the same. You have done well. If I were you I would put up a fan too keep the air moving.

:icon_smile:

Here go you some GREEN MOJO to keep your lady healthy.


----------



## 420ftw (Oct 3, 2012)

MARY-JANE said:
			
		

> I think you did good by cutting those bad ones out, I would have done the same. You have done well. If I were you I would put up a fan too keep the air moving.
> 
> :icon_smile:
> 
> Here go you some GREEN MOJO to keep your lady healthy.


 
will do...thanks


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 3, 2012)

In general, it is a bad thing to cut fan leaves off.  However, if they were moldy, it is best.  If they were just turning brown, leave them on.  The plant will drop them when it has taken everything from them there is to give.

If you got mold in one place, you are likely to get it in another--those mold spores go everywhere.  Keep your eyes open for more mold.  Looking good, but you still have quite a ways to go--I'm guessing 6-8 weeks.


----------



## 420ftw (Oct 5, 2012)

SO I checked on the plant today and a couple of the leaves look like this




aswell is it to late to put this under a light? 

at what point if there is a point would be to late?


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm not sure if its ever "too late" to put a plant under a light, but make sure you keep the same day/night cycle as the plant has become accustomed to, otherwise you risk the plant hermying...

Also, if the light is much stronger than the light it has been used to, you might have to harden off the plant a little.  Start with the light further away than normal and move it closer every day or so?  Im not sure exactly, theres posts from more experienced people about it on here somewhere...

google this, without quotes(works better than the search on this forum -thanks *tasty*):
"hardening off site:marijuanapassion.com"


sMACk


----------



## 420ftw (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you for the reply.

couple things that I did and want to do.

so I gave the plant some miricle grow and me being the noob that I am got the nute mixed up and instaed of high "P" it got high "N".

now I have gotten new nutes with correct properties.

My question is......it's been almost 3 days since the miricle grow was givin to the plant. Do I need to use water for a feed cycle between feeding it nutes, or can I just use the new nutes for my next feeding.
( I did mix the new nutes at half strength)



here are a couple pictures, since the photo angles are limited, I only took a couple since they all look the same 



Here is also a picture of the PH balance kit I have , but noone has yet to give me an answer on whether to use this to balance my ph or not.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 10, 2012)

the pH thing looks like a tester not a "balancer".  Does it come with chemicals to add to the water if its not at the desired pH?  

Your plant looks pretty green and healthy, it doesn't look like it needs much but I would follow what the label tells you to do and just do 1/4 strength to start and work up.  I htink its better to feed less times a week with a stronger brew than more often with a weaker brew.  Tho not 100% on that, im sure some one will pop in and contradict me if im wrong!  

sMACk


----------



## 420ftw (Oct 10, 2012)

it does have the chemical to balance it. Just not sure if balancing PH is different for fish or for flowers


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 10, 2012)

its just for testing then, it should be fine... 


sMACk


----------



## 420ftw (Oct 11, 2012)

it has both chemicals, the dye for testing and the chemical for lowering the PH.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 11, 2012)

well there are organic ways to lower and raise pH, but if thats not something you are worried about its probably just good ole pH up and pH down... which should be fine... maybe google the chemicals, if they are listed, and see if its the same as regular pH up and down?

good luck
sMACk


----------



## 420ftw (Oct 11, 2012)

ok


----------



## tastyness (Oct 12, 2012)

I could be way off on this but...
The pH kit looks like it only measures a very narrow range (fish water)- from 6-7.6 And you want your plant food/nutrients at 6.5 in soil.  So it could work.

When you calibrate a pH probe you have to give it 7.0 to start then either use a 4.0 or a 10.0 as the range setter.  You pick the number based on where you plan to measure it.  So for plants I use the 7.0-4.0 and then the meter can "read" in that area.  Can you take a picture of the rest of the directions?  
And what does the test kit actually look like- I know the box says it does 225 tests.  

For pH up/down - I use baking soda and braggs organic apple cider vinegar.  
I love them and my plants seem to like them too.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 12, 2012)

I doubt its a probe... its probably litmus paper or soemthing similar...

The range, good eye *tasty*, is going to be a problem I think.  Because if your pH is outta whack, its def gonna be higher or lower than that range and you aren't going to be able to tell.

sMACk


----------



## 420ftw (Oct 12, 2012)

the tester is a test tube and little blue bottle of fuild ( looks like a eye dropper, and you use one blue drop to test the water) then you hold the test tube up to a color chart.

the adjuster is some kinda of acid, hence why I ask about using it for adjusting the water for a plant.

I will try baking soda and vinegar....that sounds alot more friendly then acid for my plants.


----------



## sMACkaddict (Oct 12, 2012)

acid rules! eace:


----------



## 420ftw (Oct 12, 2012)

I thought about that cross of herb, although I am sure it'd be wicked....I just don't think the type of acid I have would have the same affect


----------



## 420ftw (Oct 18, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what might be going on with the leaves in the top 3 photo's? and shoudl I cut off the lowest branch in picture 1? it's really nothing and will never be anything either.









And some more pictures, I am thinking I have 2-3 weeks left, but I really have no idea what I am doing so I could be wrong.


----------



## 420ftw (Oct 21, 2012)

Is anyone able to tell from looking at my pictures, if I my plant is close to being finish and ready for harvest? I don't think it's ready yet, but I was thinking maybe 2 weeks.

those pictures are from last week, but things pretty much look the same today.

 I know they are nothing compared to most of the plants on here, but any help would be appricated.


----------



## notaburnout (Oct 24, 2012)

That plant has quite a bit of time left before she's finished. Try 4 to 6 weeks


----------



## Irish (Oct 28, 2012)

cutting anything off the plant is taking away it's food source it has stored up to build bigger buds, so no, don't cut even one leaf off from her.


----------



## 420ftw (Oct 30, 2012)

well it's winter here now and the sun has gone away, most of the hairs have turned red and I think I will just cut it now, and hope for the best.


----------



## notaburnout (Oct 30, 2012)

Good luck man! Post pics!


----------



## kaotik (Oct 30, 2012)

420ftw said:
			
		

> well it's winter here now and the sun has gone away, most of the hairs have turned red and I think I will just cut it now, and hope for the best.



that's a problem with outdoor growing.. sometimes you just don't really have a say of when it's ready. mother nature say's that's it  

nice job for your first grow though. 
what you get is stuff you don't have to buy at the least, and i bet you enjoyed watching over her this season :icon_smile:   

if it's sparked a fire and you're planning to do it again next year, might i recommend looking into strains with a shorter flowering time than this bagseed girl did, so you can have a better chance to say when she's done 

congrats


----------

